

Memcached Injections [pdf] - hkr_mag
https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-14/materials/us-14-Novikov-The-New-Page-Of-Injections-Book-Memcached-Injections-WP.pdf

======
hkr_mag
Just found what w3af's developer wants automate the detection of the memcached
stuff:
[https://twitter.com/w3af/status/498540579224309760](https://twitter.com/w3af/status/498540579224309760)

